# Amplificador Boss AVA-550



## gatteen (Ene 8, 2010)

hola que tal 
miren, me acaban de regalar un amplificador boss modelo ava-550 mosfet. lo probe en mi carro y no funcionaba. el foquito de 'power" no se encendia, entonces me puse a abrirlo, y me di cuenta que la tarjeta estaba flameada y que alguien habia quitado un mosfet o no se como, pero alli seguian las patitas soldadas al board jeje, total me fui a una electronica y pedi la pieza, que la verdad yo por logica pienso que fue un mosfet irfz44, por la configuracion que presentaba, pero no me tenian esta pieza en la electronica asi que compre un reemplazo que me recomendaron alli mismo, es un mosfet irfz40, cheque el datasheet y parece que es igual, solo que no trae unos diodos de proteccion. despues lo solde al board, acomode todo y lo conecte a una fuente que tengo de 12v y pues hice un puente con un alambrito entre el positivo y el "remote" para que encendiera y ya por fin me prendio el foquito, pero ahora, despues de dejarlo unos 5 segundos conectado solo a la fuente se escucha un chazquillido cerca de donde cambie el transistor, alguna sugerencia de lo que puede ser? o alguien tiene el diagrama de la tarjeta o una foto para saber si en verdad iba un mosfet donde lo cambie o era otro componente? aqui les dejo unas fotos para que se guien


----------



## palomo (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola compatriota, una pregunta con logica ¿como es que supones que era un mosfet lo que estaba montado? el que esta a su lado ¿lo es?, cambiaste las 2 resistencias que se aprecian quemadas o al menos sabes de que valor son y checaste el transistor (creo suponer por la forma) que esta junto a una de las resistencias quemadas, ten en cuenta que esta fuente por lo que se ve tiene otro deperfecto para que se aya quemado parte de su fuente de alimentacion, y el trafo con lo que lo estas alimentandolo esta demaciado chica, no creo que te llegue a funcionar (si es que funciona asi como esta) el amplificador, debes de empezar a hacer un analisis desde la parte de su fuente y depues de la parte amplificadora y verificar si no es la culpable de este desastre (aunque tengo mis dudas), comenta como va avanzando tu reparacion y si puedes poner mas datos mucho mejor ya que decir que se oye un "pequeño chazquillido" no aporta ninguna idea para poder ayudarte.

Saludos


----------



## gatteen (Ene 9, 2010)

si mira, ya le avance poquito, la resistencia que aparece abajo del mosfet estaba quemada tambien, la cheque con el multimetro, asi que la reemplace por otra de un valor igual al de las resistencias de los demas mosfet, y ya volvi a armar el ampli, lo alimente y lo conecte a una bocina y a mi mp3 con un cable auxiliar y ya me funciona, pero no bien, ahora mi problema es que al probar el amplificador, a la salida me da un sonido muy distorsionado y como cortado en intervalos de tiempo, yo creo que queme el mosfet a la hora de manipular el board. cheque los elementos que estan cerca del mosfet y parece que estan intactos. gracias por la ayuda, aqui te dejo otras fotos de mi amplificador ;D


----------



## Joorchh (Ene 12, 2010)

lo alimentaste con que?... si es con una fuente chica es totalmente normal lo que te pasa y te queda probarlo a la bateria de tu auto. Sino te aconsejo que midas el voltaje de la fuente de tu ampli, tiene que ser siempetrico y no bajar.


----------



## gatteen (Ene 12, 2010)

aahh okz la voy a probar en el carro mejor 
si, la probe con una fuente que tengo aqui que hice en la prepa con un regulador de voltaje, creo que si va a ser eso porque la fuente solo me entrega hasta 1 amper y creo que este ampli ocupa como 10 amperes minimo jeje, muchas gracias  despues les aviso cuando lo halla calado a la bateria. y otra pregunta, hay un capacitor abajo de donde esta el mosfet que cambie que tiene la tapita de aluminio como abultada, esa tapita ya estaba asi desde que abri por primera vez el ampli, supongo que se levanto cuando se flameo el mosfet que reemplace, me conviene ponerle otro capacitor o sale la misma?? :O


----------



## palomo (Ene 13, 2010)

Con un 1A de fuente con razon se corta la salida, y sì te combiene cambiar el capacitor que mencionas, yo no confiaria de uno que ya este abultado.

Saludos


----------



## gatteen (Ene 28, 2010)

al fin pude volver a postear.. jeje.. y ya probe el ampli en mi carro, y trabaja perfectamente bien  si, parece ser que solo fue problema del transistor quemado y de la resistencia... muchas gracias por la ayuda ;D


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 28, 2010)

sin embargo los capacitores se ven bastantes abultados, yo los cambiaria por si las moscas

saludos


----------



## gatteen (Ene 31, 2010)

si, de hecho ya los consegui, esta semana que viene me dedicare a eso, gracias por la sugerencia


----------



## rampa (Ago 7, 2011)

Hola amigo podrias decirme que numero de integrado lleva en IC502 al lado derecho de los capacitores inflados que se ven.
Gracias!


----------

